# icd9 s/p THA



## mamacase1 (Aug 15, 2010)

Can someone tell me what ICD9 you would use for a THA?


----------



## rmickalich (Aug 15, 2010)

What is the THA?  If unknown or not specified throughout the note, I would query?
Total hip arthroplasty

If it is transient hemispheric attack (transient ischemic attack) I would use 435.9 for intermittent cerebral ischemia


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 15, 2010)

Common abbreviation for total hip, so for s/p I would use a V54.x for aftercare following joint replacement with the V code for the joint replacement or the V67.x for follow up with the V code for the joint replacement.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 16, 2010)

I would code V54.81 (aftercare following joint replacement) then V43.64 (organ or tissue replaced by other means; hip)


----------



## Chanke (Aug 16, 2010)

I concur with Lisa's codes


----------

